

Deft server (Java) beats Node.js and Tornado - johnx123-up
http://deftserver.appspot.com/

======
gibybo
Server just appears to be overloaded - the status code it returns for the page
is 503. It also tries to load some js/css but those return empty 503s.

In the meantime, Google returns this article about it:
<http://www.infoq.com/articles/deft-loft>

------
moonboots
They should change to a more performant web server, maybe something like deft.

------
chillax
The page just says deft for me, but apparently the project is in incubator
over at apache: <http://incubator.apache.org/deft/>

------
foobarbazetc
This would be far more interesting if Netty was in the comparison.

~~~
davesims
"Tornado and Node.js are the two other asynchronous web servers that we used
in the benchmark. We didn't include Netty because it felt a little bit like
comparing apples with oranges. But I wouldn't doubt if Netty showed numbers
equal to (or greater?) the results we have seen for Deft. Netty, the successor
to apache mina, is a really cool socket framework written by a really smart
guy (Trustin Lee)."

~~~
timc3
And it also happens to be really fast. I don't want to compare my framework to
something that can be really performant.

------
spullara
So, first of all this is hosted on Google App Engine -- so I don't even see
how it could even provide what is claimed. The environment doesn't really
support it.

If you want asynchronous network programming in Java or Scala, you should be
using either Netty or something higher level like Finagle:
<http://github.com/twitter/finagle>

------
nodesocket
Awesome, look at that scale... Ohh what's that, returning 503.

------
clone1018
This is probably the most amazing thing I've seen in a long time:
<http://i.imgur.com/sBMCW.png>

------
videoappeal
article doesnt open for me just a blank page with word 'deft'? is this some
retard post with no content or is the server overwhelmed?

~~~
videoappeal
Why the downvote? Did the word retard offend you?

~~~
willvarfar
I wasn't the downvoter, but yes, the word retard does offend me. Why do you
use it in this context?

------
Uchikoma
I'd assume classes of web app servers perform roughly the same. An evented
server in C(++) (Nodejs) should be faster than an evented server in Java for
small app code request handlers.

For larger app code the speed should approach the performance ratio of the VMs
(V8/JVM) involved.

So I think this is rather uninteresting.

